# AES - Kempton Park After Show Meet - 2nd October



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

As title says, an after show meet for the AES show and drinky poo's on Saturday, 2nd October. There are far too many fellow invert keepers I am yet to meet, so please come along if you are able to. 

Pub will be Thames Court (unless anyone else has suggestions), just because that was the pub used for the last meet and I know where it is :blush: It's a couple of miles away from the racecourse, nice location and over looking the Thames.

Thames Court, Shepperton, Middlesex, TW17 9LJ - pub details # beerintheevening.com

Show officially finishes at 16.30 I think, so anywhere from 15.00 on I'd say. 


I hope to see lots of people, and not just be sat on my tod with a party hat on.


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't think I will know 'til the day whether I'll be able to toddle along or not, but I shall try to


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Yep!


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

I may well be there....: victory:


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

I'll try.....


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

For sure!


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Khaos said:


> For sure!


Aha fellow biker freak! I may just have to come LOL


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

Ha, stalker! If you do, and you ride, you're more than welcome to dump bikes and stuff at mine. I'm about a mile from Kempton.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Khaos said:


> Ha, stalker! If you do, and you ride, you're more than welcome to dump bikes and stuff at mine. I'm about a mile from Kempton.


Dooo ittttt, Dooo itttttttttttttttttt. About time I met you!


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

forever_20one said:


> Dooo ittttt, Dooo itttttttttttttttttt. About time I met you!


Right back at ya!


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Khaos said:


> Ha, stalker! If you do, and you ride, you're more than welcome to dump bikes and stuff at mine. I'm about a mile from Kempton.


Now there's an idea! I'm not a stalker, I posted on this thread before you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

FreakOonique said:


> Now there's an idea! I'm not a stalker, I posted on this thread before you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I'm afraid I can't hear you over the frantic sound of me changing my locks and planning a safe escape route


----------



## exboyz04 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Kempton Park Show 2010*

Hi everyone
When is the next *Kempton Park reptile show on, 2010!!!!!!!!:devil:*
*Is the next date 2nd Oct 2010, bit confused about the dates lol*


----------



## exboyz04 (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi everyone
When is the next *Kempton Park reptile show on, 2010!!!!!!!!:devil:*
*Is the next date 2nd Oct 2010, bit confused about the dates lol*


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

exboyz04 said:


> Hi everyone
> When is the next *Kempton Park reptile show on, 2010!!!!!!!!:devil:*
> *Is the next date 2nd Oct 2010, bit confused about the dates lol*


 
AES Annual Exhibition and Trade Fair - Amateur Entomologists' Society (AES)

2nd Oct, 11am start


----------



## exboyz04 (Jun 22, 2008)

:2thumb:Thanks 



forever_20one said:


> AES Annual Exhibition and Trade Fair - Amateur Entomologists' Society (AES)
> 
> 2nd Oct, 11am start


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Khaos said:


> I'm afraid I can't hear you over the frantic sound of me changing my locks and planning a safe escape route


Cheeky bugger :whip:


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

FreakOonique said:


> Cheeky bugger :whip:


I'm sure you can give as good as you get :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

Khaos said:


> I'm sure you can give as good as you get :Na_Na_Na_Na:


And she'd definitely get it.

*grabs coat and leaves at a brisk pace lol*


----------



## ebmoclab (Nov 21, 2009)

I may well pop by. be nice to put faces to names.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

May well see you there


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

I may be going... depending. And if there's a pub meet that does swing it a bit! You got a table Ally?


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

AshMashMash said:


> I may be going... depending. And if there's a pub meet that does swing it a bit! You got a table Ally?


Nope!
I only have a hadful of spiders to sell at the moment. Maybe next year 
I'll definitely be at the show though!


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Ally said:


> Nope!
> I only have a hadful of spiders to sell at the moment. Maybe next year
> I'll definitely be at the show though!


Oooh! Well, seeing as my regular show buddy doesn't like inverts devil if I come I may have to find you and hold your hand all day


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

AshMashMash said:


> Oooh! Well, seeing as my regular show buddy doesn't like inverts devil if I come I may have to find you and hold your hand all day


Aww, that's ok! Both me and Lex are going, we can hold one had each


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Ally said:


> Aww, that's ok! Both me and Lex are going, we can hold one had each


Haha, plan! :no1: Need to find out what my plans are in terms of Friday night and getting back from Brum etc before I can say either way for definite :hmm:


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

AshMashMash said:


> Haha, plan! :no1: Need to find out what my plans are in terms of Friday night and getting back from Brum etc before I can say either way for definite :hmm:


Well let me know! You know my house and sofa are only an hour from Brum 
(I think the show is Sunday too?)


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Ally said:


> Well let me know! You know my house and sofa are only an hour from Brum
> (I think the show is Sunday too?)


Oh I thought the show was Saturday! I know how invert people like to be different :whistling2:

And yes, thankies  What I may do is go from George's to show to home perhaps :hmm:


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

Am pretty sure the show is on Saturday.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Willenium said:


> Am pretty sure the show is on Saturday.



Indeed. Hotel booked, so best be..!


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

Ahh, good job I saw this, I assumed it was Sunday...whoopsie.


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

If anyone is staying in hotels etc the night before and fancies a bite to eat or drink, let me know. I'll be local and free. Hotels are usually pretty boring, I always hate them when I'm travelling. Except for room service! And I usually end up drinking beer in the bath in hotels. I guess they're not all that bad...haha


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Khaos said:


> If anyone is staying in hotels etc the night before and fancies a bite to eat or drink, let me know. I'll be local and free. Hotels are usually pretty boring, I always hate them when I'm travelling. Except for room service! And I usually end up drinking beer in the bath in hotels. I guess they're not all that bad...haha


I'm staying just down the road on the Saturday night. No rush home from the pub!


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

forever_20one said:


> I'm staying just down the road on the Saturday night. No rush home from the pub!



Ahh good good! Sunbury Travel Lodge?


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Khaos said:


> Ahh good good! Sunbury Travel Lodge?



Err...nah... place called Sunningdale Park in Ascot


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

Ahh not far at all


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Khaos said:


> Ahh not far at all



Hopefully a bit nicer than Travel Lodge too


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

forever_20one said:


> Hopefully a bit nicer than Travel Lodge too


I have bad memories of that Travel Lodge. Before I moved here I did some consultancy work locally. They put me in there for the first night. After that I 'requested' a change!


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

ASH!!!

I lied, it's Saturday :blush:


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

Do you guys think there'll be a massive queue like with the Reptile Show?


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Khaos said:


> Do you guys think there'll be a massive queue like with the Reptile Show?


There's usually a bit of a queue if you get there before doors opening, but NOTHING like the reptile show!


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

That's good, with a bit of luck I may even get in this time!

BTW anyone know what the deal is with payment, are traders likely to have CC facilities or do I need to take a wad of cash?


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Wad of cash route, I'd expect..?


Tomorroooowwwwwwww !!


----------



## calv07 (Mar 8, 2010)

There is a cash machine right at the front of the halls.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Think the ATMs at Kempton charge for withdrawals though don't they? I'll swing by Tescos at Sunbury and use theirs which are free!


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

Aye, not long now. Any sort of official meet planned at the show? I have no idea what most of you lot look like!


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Did Mrs After-show meet herself turn up to said after show meet?!

I know a few others of us did :gasp: We had fun anyways :2thumb:


----------



## exboyz04 (Jun 22, 2008)

ooooops


----------



## exboyz04 (Jun 22, 2008)

*AES at Kempton Park in London*

Hope you all had a good time at the AES at Kempton Park in London, here is some things i got from the show!!!!!!

ACHERONTIA ATROPOS MOTH








LARGE METAL CAVE BUG
FROM LEADED GLASS BASED IN NOTTINGHAM
TEL: 0115 9700987
POST CODE: NG6 0AP





























LARGE Cicada









LARGE BEETLE MEGASOMA ACTEON









LARGE METAL SPIDER IN METAL WEB
FROM LEADED GLASS BASED IN NOTTINGHAM
TEL: 0115 9700987
POST CODE: NG6 0AP



























NEPHILA SPIDER THAILAND


----------

